# Wiring hook-up a mess



## ttrazor (Sep 3, 2006)

I just bought a used Alpenlite 5th wheel and the previous owner "messed" with the wiring on the female (trailer side) umbilical hook-up. How do I figure out which wires do what so I may wire it to my truck?


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: Wiring hook-up a mess

On my old 89 winnebago the wires to my trailer dolly are as follows:
White to Black
Green to Green
Blue to Yellow
Orange to Red
This may not help you, but it might.  There may be other wires also that I am not aware of, but wanted the running lights, brake lights, etc., to work on the dolly to my MH wire connector.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: Wiring hook-up a mess

ttrazor, FORGET THAT LAST POSTS, I WAS LOOKING AT A DIFFERENT DIAGRAM SO IT DOESN'T APPLY.  GETTING OLD AND FORGETFUL.  THE WIRING I TOLD YOU IS FOR TELEPHONE JACK, NOT THE TRAILER.  SORRY :blackeye:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2006)

Re: Wiring hook-up a mess

I will try to look at a plug tomorrow and give you the code.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 5, 2006)

Re: Wiring hook-up a mess

This is right out of a Bargman plug.  Hopefully your wires will match to this.

Ground: White
Brakes: Blue
Right Turn: Brown
Left Turn: Red
Marker Lights: Green
Hot: Black

Your seventh wire, whatever color, is the back up light, and it goes in the middle.


----------

